# Kansas State Fair



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any information about the pigeon program at the kansas state fair? Im looking to purchase a few birds but Im only going to be able to make it up there one day. What would be the best day to go up there?

Thanks,
Christopher


----------

